# MELANISTIC OR HYPERMELANISTIC COLOMBIAN TEGU?



## VARNYARD (May 20, 2008)

Very odd tegu, but a big price for a Colombian.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=595806">http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=595806</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mvskokee (May 20, 2008)

huge price


----------



## Lexi (May 20, 2008)

I dont really see why it is "rare"..Just because it is mostly black?


----------



## Mvskokee (May 20, 2008)

and if you look bobby pointed out they are unhealth very thin the back bone is sticking out


----------



## angelrose (May 20, 2008)

Bobby, are they really that rare ?

I like him but that's a heck of a price tag.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 20, 2008)

i really dont think they are 675 dollar rare. i just think they are darker colored and they look unhealthy i wouldnt do it


----------



## angelrose (May 20, 2008)

no way I wouldn't pay that. that's awful what some people do.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 20, 2008)

do you see his spine sticking out if they were cheaper id buy them just so i could give them some need attention


----------



## angelrose (May 20, 2008)

yeah that's what I mean. I would like to help the little guy. (tegu)


----------



## Mvskokee (May 20, 2008)

yea its very sad


----------



## Mike (May 20, 2008)

Ouch, that's expensive.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 20, 2008)

wow poor little guy he is so unhealthy and these people that are only in it to make money should have something done to them.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 20, 2008)

Cool colors, but I personally like the the patterns on tegus. That's what makes them so unique.


----------



## Nero (May 21, 2008)

Too much and looks unhealthy, and I would never buy a wildcaught tegu, specially a columbian. It took 2 months of non stop interaction to get my columbian tame. People will do anything for a buck


----------

